# (PA) Saabi Sils Something Wicked MH



## saabisil (Jun 12, 2006)

Wicked is just around 85 lbs.
Very steady on the line. With an outstanding nose. Very muscular stong tall frame.

Call name: Wicked
AKC# SR54472206

Title: Master Titled 2013

OFA Hip: Good
Eye CERF: Good
CNM: Clear
EIC: Carrier
In his blood line there is FC-NAFC-CFC-CNAFC Ebonstar Lean Mac one of the all time greatest producing sire in the country. And a Dam FC-AFC Candlewood's Gota B Good, a full sister to one of the best performing Field Champion Dams ever. Candlewood's Tanks-A-Lot. Along with FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Jazztimes Frequent Flyer. Who is quite impressive as well. he was a FINALIST in 7 NATIONALS and Qualified for 17 other Nationals with SEVENTEEN ALL-AGE WINS. Marathon Man who is in the Retriever Hall of Fame-1993; 1990 CNAFC-1989 CNFC; 3x doubleheader winner; sired 14 FC titled offspring. Marty qualified for 8 National Amateurs, qualified and competed in 6 National Opens. Marty was the high point amateur dog in the US 3 times, he accumulated 329.5 All Age pints, averaging 41 points yearly.

http://www.sslabradors.com/theboys.html
Randy & Michelle Jones
[email protected]


----------

